# Update On Snowball's Blood Tests ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I feel so bad asking for prayers ... because so many of you, too, are having fluff babies who are going through health issues. And, health issues for their Mommy and/or other family member, too.

I am almost in tears about Snowball. Bless his precious heart. He has had a history of separation anxiety and gastritis. It would seem to get better and then the gastritis would start all over again. This time, it has been going on for over three weeks. Every day Krisi (his vet and godmother) has been in touch by phone. And, we have had several doctor appointments/check-ups with her the past few weeks. So far, his stool and blood tests have been okay. However ... something is still not right. So, Krisi said we have to take some X-rays and more blood tests tomorrow. I am so nervous and worried about this.

It seems like one minute Snowball is just fine. Last night he ate all his boiled chicken breast and finally had a normal BM today. (except his one stool did look very dark in color) But then later he threw up (brownish foamy color) so I gave him Cerenia today after he threw up. (four times in a row ... within minutes) Now he is laying next to me sleeping. 

He also had wax build-up in his right ear especially. He's on Hydro-B 1020 and that has helped loosen up the wax. But, I haven't asked Dr. Krisi why he wowuld have wax build-up.

He also is on 500MG (1/8 tab ... twice a day) Sulfalazine. However, he just went off of that. Now it is time for the darn Frontline again ... but, I'm waiting to see what Dr. Krisi says tommorow about that and the Intercept. (both of these have also given him problems a day after the dose)

Snowball gets in his moods where he wants to play ... which is a good thing. However, he doesn't seem to want to play quite as long as he has been doing in the past. 

I'm also worried because I think Snowball is picking up that his Mommy is not feeling her best. When I am going step by step down the stairs ... he goes step by step with me. That sounds sweet, and it is ... but, although I put on a cheery act in front of him ... he seems to sense I am not feeling up to par. My greatest fear at the moment is being in the hospital and Snowball getting stressed with me not being here. And, visa versa. My greatest fear for Snowball is having to be in the vet hospital. I honestly think it would be too much for him ... and, I doubt the hospital would allow me to stay there with him. 

Thank you for letting me ramble on ... I am just so upset right now. I love Snowball so much. I am in love with him. And, I feel helpless when he is not feeling well. So, I would appreciate your prayers. And, advice is welcome, too. Thank you so much.

Marie


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I am so sorry you are going through this! *hugs you* Please keep us updated.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Hello, Marie!
It makes me very sad reading about little Snowball! Wishing all the best for him and also for the examination tomorrow! Of course we're going to pray for him! Please let us know what's going on.

Alexandra and Ullana


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Marie,
Im so sorry Snowball isnt feeling well..Both of you will be in my thoughts and prayers. rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

How old is Snowball ? I would stay away from Frontline and Intercept for now. Focus on what is causing his gastritis. And you are right, he might be picking up on you not feeling right. They are very sensitive. I am sorry you have to go through this. Hope Snowball is going to feel better soon.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Aug 20 2009, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820037


> How old is Snowball ? I would stay away from Frontline and Intercept for now. Focus on what is causing his gastritis. And you are right, he might be picking up on you not feeling right. They are very sensitive. I am sorry you have to go through this. Hope Snowball is going to feel better soon.[/B]


Snowball is three and a half years old. 

I agree with you about the Frontline and Intercept. His vet (Krisi) did say last month to hold off a couple of weeks with the Intercept. However, in our area of the country(Loudoun County ... Ashburn, VA) we are having a Lyme epidemic with both pets and humans. When Snowball goes for walks ... my hubby tries his best to keep Snowball off the grass. But, the darn ticks are hitting the sidewalks, too. I always check Snowball when he comes inside. Anyway, tomorrow, I'll check about the Frontline and Intercept again. I'm sure Krisi will tell me to hold off on it for a while. I just don't think we have much choice, especially right now. 

Thank you so much for your feedback and kind words. :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Sending prayers and loving thoughts/ :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 20 2009, 04:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820022


> I am so sorry you are going through this! *hugs you* Please keep us updated.[/B]


Thank you so much, Stacy. If you can think of anything I should ask before the X-rays tomorrow, I would appreciate it. Usually I have a list of questions written down ... but, I can't think of anything right now. I guess the only thing I can think to ask is what kind of sedation is used for the x-rays. (I'm assuming they have to use something, otherwise I think Snowball will shake like a little vibrator) 

QUOTE (Alexa @ Aug 20 2009, 04:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820028


> Hello, Marie!
> It makes me very sad reading about little Snowball! Wishing all the best for him and also for the examination tomorrow! Of course we're going to pray for him! Please let us know what's going on.
> 
> Alexandra and Ullana[/B]


Awwww ... than you so much. I will update tomorrow. Snowball has an appointment at noon. 


QUOTE (Maria71 @ Aug 20 2009, 04:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820032


> Marie,
> Im so sorry Snowball isnt feeling well..Both of you will be in my thoughts and prayers. rayer: rayer: :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you so much for the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry Snowball isn't feeling well. I hope & pray he will soon be back to his normal happy & healthy self. rayer:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

All my love and prayers for you and sweet Snowball :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sending prayers for Snowball rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Marie,
You are always on my mind, always in my prayers. Tomorrow will be even more so. I pray Snowball keeps some food down. Is he drinking? Try anything. Ice cubes, gatorade, watered down juice, pedialyte. If he goes to the bathroom between now and then, bring a stool sample with you. 12 noon tomorrow will be here before you know it. 
xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh poor little Snowball!
My Quincy had a severe bout of colitis some time back and we put him on Flagyl and I started adding the Prescription WD ( high fiber) to his reg food. He has to have a low fat diet so he's on Chicken Soup " lite formula. The combo seems to keep him well managed but from time to time he'll get a bit softer stool with our without mucous so I just add a tad bit more WD at next meal and that normally settled thing right down before it gets to be a problem.
I hope little Snowball can get an 'easy-fix' and feel better soon!..... YOU TOO! ( sounds its a sort of catch 22 you worry over him and he worries over you... a hard cycle to break isn't it?)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, I am so very sorry to hear this and I sure hope he will be feeling well soon! Hugs to you both!! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh goodness - you should not feel bad at all about asking for prayers for your little snowball! He is just as important as anyone else and deserves to have others praying hard for him. I am so sorry to hear that he just isn't quite right; I hope that you can figure it out soon. lots of hugs and prayers to you and snowball!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Marie I am so sorry that your precious Snowball isn't feeling well. We will certainly keep you both in our thoughts and prayers. Please keep us updated on his condition. Hoping that your vet finds a quick diagnosis and Snowball can have a speedy recovery. Hugs :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Aug 20 2009, 05:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820051


> Sending prayers and loving thoughts/ :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you so much, Andrea. 

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Aug 20 2009, 05:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820056


> I'm so sorry Snowball isn't feeling well. I hope & pray he will soon be back to his normal happy & healthy self. rayer:[/B]


Thank you so much, Sue, for the prayers.

QUOTE (Allheart @ Aug 20 2009, 06:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820057


> All my love and prayers for you and sweet Snowball :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you so much, Christine. 

QUOTE (Elly @ Aug 20 2009, 06:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820062


> Sending prayers for Snowball rayer: rayer: rayer:[/B]


Cathy, thank you very much.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinking about Snowball and hoping noon gets here quickly and your vet can figure out what's going on. Try to relax. :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Sending prayers for Precious Snowball.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Marie, you know prayers are readily available and freely given here God bless little Snowball. I do hope he will feel better soon. You, as well. Keep us posted.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (KAG @ Aug 20 2009, 06:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820065


> Marie,
> You are always on my mind, always in my prayers. Tomorrow will be even more so. I pray Snowball keeps some food down. Is he drinking? Try anything. Ice cubes, gatorade, watered down juice, pedialyte. If he goes to the bathroom between now and then, bring a stool sample with you. 12 noon tomorrow will be here before you know it.
> xoxoxoxoxoxoxo[/B]


Awww ... I think about you a lot, too, Kerry. :tender: Actually, a little while ago, Snowball gave me that look that he wanted something to eat. So, I gave him two tablespoons of boiled chicken breast with some plain cooked rice. That was over an hour ago. And, knock on wood, he is soundly sleeping now. I had given him the Cerenia earlier this afternoon, so I wasn't too worried that he would throw up ... unless he is, please God forbid, seriously sick.

And, yes, we will take in a stool sample if he can give us one before our appointment. We did take a stool sample in on Saturday, and the results on that one came back okay ... even though it was soft with some mucous. It was ruled out for parasites ... I'm not sure what else was ruled out though. 

I really do think it's because Snowball gets so anxious because we have made several trips to the vet in the past few weeks. And, even though, I swear, they treat Snowball like a little prince, he still doesn't like it when he is away from his Mommi and Poppi. I don't blame him. I don't like getting blood drawn and someone poking my butt either. 

Also, he can't eat a huge variety of foods. And, it is home cooked. Chicken, turkey, sometimes ground beef. Rice. And, veggies. He loves CET chews, but, I have been holding off on them until we make sure he's okay with the x-rays tomorrow. Oh, and Kona Chips ... mostly the crispy ones. (Actually, I am a tad concerned about that now, too, because Fed-Ex didn't deliver them for TEN days. I called Tom about it and he said they would be okay. But, it does say to freeze or put them in the fridge right away.

I worry, because often, Snowball makes kind of lapping sounds with his tongue (almost like when drinking water, but, not as loud. I am afraid he might be suffering from reflux.

Thank you, again, sweet Kerry, for your prayers and thoughts. :Flowers 2: 


QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Aug 20 2009, 07:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820075


> Ahh poor little Snowball!
> My Quincy had a severe bout of colitis some time back and we put him on Flagyl and I started adding the Prescription WD ( high fiber) to his reg food. He has to have a low fat diet so he's on Chicken Soup " lite formula. The combo seems to keep him well managed but from time to time he'll get a bit softer stool with our without mucous so I just add a tad bit more WD at next meal and that normally settled thing right down before it gets to be a problem.
> I hope little Snowball can get an 'easy-fix' and feel better soon!..... YOU TOO! ( sounds its a sort of catch 22 you worry over him and he worries over you... a hard cycle to break isn't it?)[/B]


Hmmm ... I'm wondering if the Prescription WD would help Snowball. And, the Chicken Soup' lite formula. Do you add it in with regular cooked chicken? I'm always afraid he will get bored with such a small variety of home cooked meals. 

It's funny you said it sounds like a catch 22 ... because I wrote that in my initial post and removed it! But, that's EXACTLY what I have been thinking. And, yes, it is a hard cycle to break.  It's hard not to worry about someone you love.

Thank you, Terry, for sharing your experiences. It really helps. 


QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Aug 20 2009, 07:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820086


> Ohhh, I am so very sorry to hear this and I sure hope he will be feeling well soon! Hugs to you both!! :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you so much, Sher, for the hugs and caring. :Flowers 2: It is such a comfort to be able to come here on Spoiled Maltese and find such loving, caring, and supportive women and men. :heart: 

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Aug 20 2009, 07:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820088


> oh goodness - you should not feel bad at all about asking for prayers for your little snowball! He is just as important as anyone else and deserves to have others praying hard for him. I am so sorry to hear that he just isn't quite right; I hope that you can figure it out soon. lots of hugs and prayers to you and snowball![/B]


Thank you so much, Erin. I just worry because lately I know I have missed several threads when others have asked for prayers and help. And, if I read the request and don't respond ... I feel as though that person must think I don't care or have forgotten them. And, I haven't forgotten them ... but , of course, they have no way of knowing that they are in my prayers and thoughts anyway. 

Thanks again, Erin, for your kind words, hugs and prayers. :Flowers 2:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 20 2009, 08:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820092


> Marie I am so sorry that your precious Snowball isn't feeling well. We will certainly keep you both in our thoughts and prayers. Please keep us updated on his condition. Hoping that your vet finds a quick diagnosis and Snowball can have a speedy recovery. Hugs :wub:[/B]


Thank you, Pat. The only other thing I can think of is that he has gone back on the Reconcile within the past two days. The vet's office makes it into a liquid formula for him. I don't know. But, I do know Dr. Krisi wouldn't order x-rays if she didn't think we should check things further. I think I mentioned in another post that I am worried he has bad reflux or something else going on. I will update tomorrow afternoon or evening.

Thank you, again, Pat, for caring and for your prayers. :Flowers 2: 


QUOTE (Snowbody @ Aug 20 2009, 08:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820097


> Thinking about Snowball and hoping noon gets here quickly and your vet can figure out what's going on. Try to relax. :grouphug:[/B]


Awww ... thank you, Sue. :Flowers 2: I'm trying to relax ... but, it's hard.  

QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Aug 20 2009, 08:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820102


> Marie, you know prayers are readily available and freely given here God bless little Snowball. I do hope he will feel better soon. You, as well. Keep us posted.[/B]


Thank you so much for your prayers and caring. It helps so much right now. :Flowers 2:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Marie, I know how you feel - the fear of them in the hospital and not knowing what's wrong. Dr. Krisi sounds absolutely wonderful and I'm hoping that she will find out exactly what's wrong with him. Hugs and love to you both.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Marie, I am so sorry to hear that sweet Snowball isn't feeling well.  I know how worrisome that can be. Please don't ever feel bad asking for prayers. We all care so very much about all of SM's furbabies and their mommies and daddies. :heart: 

You and precious Snowball are both in my prayers. Keep us posted. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 20 2009, 08:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820098


> Sending prayers for Precious Snowball.[/B]



Thank you, Suzan, for your prayers. Your Nikki reminds me of my Snowball. :wub:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:grouphug: I'm so sorry Snowball isn't feeling well, it's an awful feeling when someone you love is sick. I hope you get some answers tomorrow and that Snowball will be feeling better soon :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Aug 20 2009, 09:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820123


> Marie, I know how you feel - the fear of them in the hospital and not knowing what's wrong. Dr. Krisi sounds absolutely wonderful and I'm hoping that she will find out exactly what's wrong with him. Hugs and love to you both.[/B]


Well, I think Dr. Krisi (her last name is Erwin) is, hopefully, just taking some x-rays, along with blood tests. So, we plan on staying there I think. It still bothers me when he has to go in the back without us though. If we were there, I doubt Snowball could stay still. He'd hang on to me like Velcro. So, even being out in the waiting area, and knowing he is getting the best TLC with his doctor and the rest of the staff ... I still worry about my little guy. I had an emergency appendectomy on my 4th birthday. (yes, I was four years old and got extremely sick on my 4th birthday) I always remember when my mother had to leave the hospital, that I would almost go to pieces. Funny, many many years later I still vividly remember those feelings. So, I guess I think that with Snowball ... that maybe he thinks we're leaving him there forever.  

And, yes, you are right ... not knowing if he is okay for sure. 

Thank you, Linda, for caring, your love, and hugs. :Flowers 2: 

QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Aug 20 2009, 09:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820124


> Marie, I am so sorry to hear that sweet Snowball isn't feeling well.  I know how worrisome that can be. Please don't ever feel bad asking for prayers. We all care so very much about all of SM's furbabies and their mommies and daddies. :heart:
> 
> You and precious Snowball are both in my prayers. Keep us posted. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:[/B]


Awww ... thank you so much, Allison. :Flowers 2: 


QUOTE (Alvar's Mom @ Aug 20 2009, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820135


> :grouphug: I'm so sorry Snowball isn't feeling well, it's an awful feeling when someone you love is sick. I hope you get some answers tomorrow and that Snowball will be feeling better soon :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you so much! :Flowers 2:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Aug 20 2009, 09:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820123


> Marie, I know how you feel - the fear of them in the hospital and not knowing what's wrong. Dr. Krisi sounds absolutely wonderful and I'm hoping that she will find out exactly what's wrong with him. Hugs and love to you both.[/B]


Well, I think Dr. Krisi (her last name is Erwin) is, hopefully, just taking some x-rays, along with blood tests. So, we plan on staying there I think. It still bothers me when he has to go in the back without us though. If we were there, I doubt Snowball could stay still. He'd hang on to me like Velcro. So, even being out in the waiting area, and knowing he is getting the best TLC with his doctor and the rest of the staff ... I still worry about my little guy. I had an emergency appendectomy on my 4th birthday. (yes, I was four years old and got extremely sick on my 4th birthday) I always remember when my mother had to leave the hospital, that I would almost go to pieces. Funny, many many years later I still vividly remember those feelings. So, I guess I think that with Snowball ... that maybe he thinks we're leaving him there forever.  

And, yes, you are right ... not knowing if he is okay for sure. 

Thank you, Linda, for caring, your love, and hugs. :Flowers 2: 

QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Aug 20 2009, 09:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820124


> Marie, I am so sorry to hear that sweet Snowball isn't feeling well.  I know how worrisome that can be. Please don't ever feel bad asking for prayers. We all care so very much about all of SM's furbabies and their mommies and daddies. :heart:
> 
> You and precious Snowball are both in my prayers. Keep us posted. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:[/B]


Awww ... thank you so much, Allison. :Flowers 2: 


QUOTE (Alvar's Mom @ Aug 20 2009, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820135


> :grouphug: I'm so sorry Snowball isn't feeling well, it's an awful feeling when someone you love is sick. I hope you get some answers tomorrow and that Snowball will be feeling better soon :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you so much! :Flowers 2:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Prayers and lots of positive thoughts coming your way. Please keep us updated as you're able. Kisses to sweet Snowball.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm sorry that Snowball is having problems; it's always stressful when they aren't feeling well.
He's in my thoughts for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, poor little guy, I hope you find out what's going on and he gets better real fast. We'll be thinking about you & Snowball.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thinking of you, get well soon Snowball. :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I should have added re Quincy.... Though he tolerates the chicken in the 'Chicken-Soup' he doesn't tolerate 'real' chicken/turkey . Little bitty piece ( small as a pea given as 'treat) I've given seems OK but if I add some to his food as an 'enhancement'.. it will bother him. 

My friends Golder Retriever is the same..can eat the Chicken soup food but not the real thing... give her the runs and also even throws it up so she had to stop giving her any. Another friend whose Cairn had colitis ( dx at about 6 years old) and had to eat WD only... ANY people food ...especially chicken really affected the digestive system. It's odd because there is chicken in the WD as well. The little cairn just HAD to have WD and WD only... she lived to be 17.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I hope all is well soon :grouphug: 

I guess the x-rays will rule out any obvious problems that might be going on in there...but it sounds like she may need a better dietary plan. There is SO much that can be done in the way of nutrition/diet that can help her out. If her vet/godmother does not suggest looking into that route, I would think about finding someone who can help.

Ollie has mild IBS. YoYo has had colitis AND very severe anxiety issues--to the point of having very bad nervous tics like incessantly spinning, chewing his tail, scratching himself, etc. (he was a rescue). So I do have a bit of (successful) experience dealing with these issues. PM me any time if I can help!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor baby...hope everything goes well today and they can find out what is wrong with Snowball :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

this is exactly what i was going to post after reading all this -- it is IBD sounding to me since blood work and all is ok -- you can do a spec cpli test as dogs with higher spec cpli are known to have ibd as well so the test is now being used for ibd and pancreatitis per our ims - also if dogs test higher on amylase and lipase that can be related to ibd as well 

Dogs with ibd or colitis should not be eating chicken or inflammatory foods such as white potato. Do a google for inflammatory foods and stay clear of them. Is the food brown as the only concern i have is the throw up is brown? Is the vet giving any anti-inflammatories for the intestines like tylan powder or just masking the problem with cerenia? 

Ibd is a food intolerance and even if a dog has eaten it his whole life they can develop this over time and you have to switch proteins. Colitis is an inflammation as well of intestines due to too high of fiber such as brown rice in diet, chicken, or a drug like nsaids that can cause the effect if a dog is on steroids like mine was. DD got colitis from metacam so because she was vomitting and having diarhea i took her off her kibble which is hard to digest which is a hydrolized diet and was doing chicken and brown rice and she was not getting better then went to white rice as her poops were enormous it was like the food was going right through her as her intestines were so inflamed. That was not helping and then she had a jelly poop yellow with blood so i took her to ims and she said get her off the chicken as ibd dogs have problems with chicken and soak her kibble which is a hydrolized soy diet and she feels allergie dogs which dd is are very suseptible to ibd so dd may have this going on and ibd dogs should NEVER be on nsaids either much less a dog on steroids so vet jacked her up good and then it spun out of control. Once i soaked her kibble down she got better then after 30 days - yep 30 days it took on soaked kibble to get her intestines inflammation down as i would occassionally try a piece of dry kibble and vomit it up she would as her small and large intestines were inflamed so i went back to wet kibble. After the 30 days she could finally hold down dry kibble diet again. 

A friend of mine had the same issue and dr dodds has her dog on a low dose of tylan powder which is anti-inflammatory antibiotic and her dog has been doing well ever since as her dog was so sick for a long time before I told her to go go jean dodds as she is close to her and now her dog has been perfect for a year. She is also feeding venison and sweet potato by natural balance so you may want to give that a try and get away from the chicken but right now you will have to do wet food as sounds like intestines are all inflamed and why the vomitting is happening and kibble is hard to digest through and wet goes through better 

also with ibd 3-4 small meals a day work best so it is easier for them to digest 

The only way to truly diagnose ibd is a scoping of intestines and biopsing it and that is not without risks such as perforating the intestines SO i opted not to do that with Dexter and went the switching of food route as we battled it a year with ibd in small intestines and pancreatitis as if the small intestines gets inflamed it affects the pancreas as they are right next to each other and why it shows up in amylase and lipase and cpli tests when ibd issues in small intestines. Dex has done great for 3 years on Purina HA - it is a hydrolized soy diet which is a broken down protein so it is easier for the dog to digest the protein. Am i the biggest fan of vet foods NO but it works so we stick with it and his blood work is perfect so if it is not broke i am not fixing it because it cost us a fortune to get him right and he is happy and that is what matters most is he is happy and healthy so the food is working. 





QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Aug 21 2009, 07:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820231


> I should have added re Quincy.... Though he tolerates the chicken in the 'Chicken-Soup' he doesn't tolerate 'real' chicken/turkey . Little bitty piece ( small as a pea given as 'treat) I've given seems OK but if I add some to his food as an 'enhancement'.. it will bother him.
> 
> My friends Golder Retriever is the same..can eat the Chicken soup food but not the real thing... give her the runs and also even throws it up so she had to stop giving her any. Another friend whose Cairn had colitis ( dx at about 6 years old) and had to eat WD only... ANY people food ...especially chicken really affected the digestive system. It's odd because there is chicken in the WD as well. The little cairn just HAD to have WD and WD only... she lived to be 17.[/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I know of a nutritionist from ucdavis that many recommend on my yorkie group HOWEVER I disagree with her philosophy on ibd dogs as she is ok with white potato and i am not so i am uncomfortable recommending her for this reason as I have seen it in my 3 dogs. I give demi a little piece of white potato and a few minutes later she vomits - she is on a grain diet not potato. Dexter got pancreatitis while on IVD white fish and potato, was ok after pancreatitis attack on ultra zd but itched like crazy so went to dd salmon and potato - within a month in the hospital from vomitting attack again potato, then still did not know and gave him a piece of white potato as have pilled dd with white potato for 2 years he threw up one day i swear a whole potato it was like it sat in his body stuck or something, then dd gets colitis now i have pilled with white potato for 2 years no issues with her NOW since whole colitis incident she vomits white potato when i pill her with it so we are now using yams as she throws up sweet potato too. SO common denominator here in three dogs WHITE POTATO INFLAMES SMALL INTESTINES AND DOG VOMITS. Also it is an inflammatory food to intestines all over internet SO this is why i disagree with this one nutritionist on her recommendation for white potato in home cooked diet for ibd dogs. When you experience it sometimes it is more educational than reading it in a book


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

:grouphug: Hugs to you and Snowball. I hope you both feel better soon!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i hope snowball gets well soon ..hugs and prayers for you both :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

some dogs are allergic to turkey too. A lot of you feed potatoes. That's one thing I never feed Alex. Over the years he might have had one or two french fries but that's about it. And when he took those he must have been in a good mood. Or maybe he took them because we said he is not going to, lol. I only use white rice or pasta to mix with his meat and vegetables. Tho years ago I read somewhere that white rice is not good for white dogs. If I remember well it was in the context of tear staining. 
I hope you find out quickly what's wrong with Snowball and that he gets better soon.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

correct not a fan of turkey for dogs but they did give it to dex when he came out of hospital for pancreatitis and a week later was right back in  it was extra lean turkey and white rice so they put him on ultra zd when he came out the second time. It was not pancreatitis though the second time a bacterial infection i believe which i guess can happen after pancreatic attack  

the derm told me not to do turkey, chicken or eggs as all in poultry family when doing dd elimination diet for allergies 


QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Aug 21 2009, 01:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820374


> some dogs are allergic to turkey too. A lot of you feed potatoes. That's one thing I never feed Alex. Over the years he might have had one or two french fries but that's about it. And when he took those he must have been in a good mood. Or maybe he took them because we said he is not going to, lol. I only use white rice or pasta to mix with his meat and vegetables. Tho years ago I read somewhere that white rice is not good for white dogs. If I remember well it was in the context of tear staining.
> I hope you find out quickly what's wrong with Snowball and that he gets better soon.[/B]


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Prayers for little Snowball rayer: rayer: rayer: and hope everything is ok with his appt. today. Hope that Snowball has a complete and full recovery soon. Prayers and hugs go out to you as well. rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thinking about you and Snowball, Marie.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Aug 21 2009, 01:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820182


> Prayers and lots of positive thoughts coming your way. Please keep us updated as you're able. Kisses to sweet Snowball.[/B]


Thank you, Heidi. :Flowers 2: And, I gave Snowball your kisses. :wub: :wub: 


QUOTE (LitGal @ Aug 21 2009, 03:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820191


> I'm sorry that Snowball is having problems; it's always stressful when they aren't feeling well.
> He's in my thoughts for a speedy recovery.[/B]


Thank you so much. :Flowers 2:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Tanner's Mom @ Aug 21 2009, 07:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820215


> Aw, poor little guy, I hope you find out what's going on and he gets better real fast. We'll be thinking about you & Snowball.[/B]


Thank you! :Flowers 2: 


QUOTE (Maglily @ Aug 21 2009, 07:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820224


> Thinking of you, get well soon Snowball. :wub:[/B]


Thank you, Brenda. :Flowers 2: I'm writing an update in a few minutes. 

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Aug 21 2009, 08:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820231


> I should have added re Quincy.... Though he tolerates the chicken in the 'Chicken-Soup' he doesn't tolerate 'real' chicken/turkey . Little bitty piece ( small as a pea given as 'treat) I've given seems OK but if I add some to his food as an 'enhancement'.. it will bother him.
> 
> My friends Golder Retriever is the same..can eat the Chicken soup food but not the real thing... give her the runs and also even throws it up so she had to stop giving her any. Another friend whose Cairn had colitis ( dx at about 6 years old) and had to eat WD only... ANY people food ...especially chicken really affected the digestive system. It's odd because there is chicken in the WD as well. The little cairn just HAD to have WD and WD only... she lived to be 17.[/B]


Terry, who makes the 'Chicken-Soup' ?? Thanks again for sharing your thoughts. :Flowers 2: 


QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 21 2009, 09:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820242


> I hope all is well soon :grouphug:
> 
> I guess the x-rays will rule out any obvious problems that might be going on in there...but it sounds like she may need a better dietary plan. There is SO much that can be done in the way of nutrition/diet that can help her out. If her vet/godmother does not suggest looking into that route, I would think about finding someone who can help.
> 
> Ollie has mild IBS. YoYo has had colitis AND very severe anxiety issues--to the point of having very bad nervous tics like incessantly spinning, chewing his tail, scratching himself, etc. (he was a rescue). So I do have a bit of (successful) experience dealing with these issues. PM me any time if I can help!![/B]


Thank you so much, Pam. Dr. Krisi is definitely checking into different diets for Snowball. I agree with you about Snowball (he's a *He* by the way  ) probably needing a better dietary plan. I would appreciate learning more from you about your experiences with the dietary and anxiety issues. And, I will share more of Snowball's history with you. So, I will PM you within the next day or two. Thanks again for offering to help. I am updating in a few minutes about yesterday. :Flowers 2: 


QUOTE (DonnaD @ Aug 21 2009, 10:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820269


> Poor baby...hope everything goes well today and they can find out what is wrong with Snowball :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you, Donna! See update coming up. :Flowers 2:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Aug 21 2009, 10:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820291


> this is exactly what i was going to post after reading all this -- it is IBD sounding to me since blood work and all is ok -- you can do a spec cpli test as dogs with higher spec cpli are known to have ibd as well so the test is now being used for ibd and pancreatitis per our ims - also if dogs test higher on amylase and lipase that can be related to ibd as well
> 
> Dogs with ibd or colitis should not be eating chicken or inflammatory foods such as white potato. Do a google for inflammatory foods and stay clear of them. Is the food brown as the only concern i have is the throw up is brown? Is the vet giving any anti-inflammatories for the intestines like tylan powder or just masking the problem with cerenia?
> 
> ...





> I should have added re Quincy.... Though he tolerates the chicken in the 'Chicken-Soup' he doesn't tolerate 'real' chicken/turkey . Little bitty piece ( small as a pea given as 'treat) I've given seems OK but if I add some to his food as an 'enhancement'.. it will bother him.
> 
> My friends Golder Retriever is the same..can eat the Chicken soup food but not the real thing... give her the runs and also even throws it up so she had to stop giving her any. Another friend whose Cairn had colitis ( dx at about 6 years old) and had to eat WD only... ANY people food ...especially chicken really affected the digestive system. It's odd because there is chicken in the WD as well. The little cairn just HAD to have WD and WD only... she lived to be 17.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


QUOTE (dwerten @ Aug 21 2009, 10:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820300


> I know of a nutritionist from ucdavis that many recommend on my yorkie group HOWEVER I disagree with her philosophy on ibd dogs as she is ok with white potato and i am not so i am uncomfortable recommending her for this reason as I have seen it in my 3 dogs. I give demi a little piece of white potato and a few minutes later she vomits - she is on a grain diet not potato. Dexter got pancreatitis while on IVD white fish and potato, was ok after pancreatitis attack on ultra zd but itched like crazy so went to dd salmon and potato - within a month in the hospital from vomitting attack again potato, then still did not know and gave him a piece of white potato as have pilled dd with white potato for 2 years he threw up one day i swear a whole potato it was like it sat in his body stuck or something, then dd gets colitis now i have pilled with white potato for 2 years no issues with her NOW since whole colitis incident she vomits white potato when i pill her with it so we are now using yams as she throws up sweet potato too. SO common denominator here in three dogs WHITE POTATO INFLAMES SMALL INTESTINES AND DOG VOMITS. Also it is an inflammatory food to intestines all over internet SO this is why i disagree with this one nutritionist on her recommendation for white potato in home cooked diet for ibd dogs. When you experience it sometimes it is more educational than reading it in a book [/B]



QUOTE (dwerten @ Aug 21 2009, 02:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820433


> correct not a fan of turkey for dogs but they did give it to dex when he came out of hospital for pancreatitis and a week later was right back in  it was extra lean turkey and white rice so they put him on ultra zd when he came out the second time. It was not pancreatitis though the second time a bacterial infection i believe which i guess can happen after pancreatic attack
> 
> the derm told me not to do turkey, chicken or eggs as all in poultry family when doing dd elimination diet for allergies
> 
> ...





> some dogs are allergic to turkey too. A lot of you feed potatoes. That's one thing I never feed Alex. Over the years he might have had one or two french fries but that's about it. And when he took those he must have been in a good mood. Or maybe he took them because we said he is not going to, lol. I only use white rice or pasta to mix with his meat and vegetables. Tho years ago I read somewhere that white rice is not good for white dogs. If I remember well it was in the context of tear staining.
> I hope you find out quickly what's wrong with Snowball and that he gets better soon.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you so much for taking time to share all of you experiences and thoughts. I am taking notes from many of the posts to ask questions at the vet's office. There are a lot of ideas and advice that I am thinking might help in the end.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (drclee @ Aug 21 2009, 11:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820320


> :grouphug: Hugs to you and Snowball. I hope you both feel better soon![/B]


Thank you, Claudia. We are a pair, for sure.  Hugs for you, too! :grouphug: 

QUOTE (jodublin @ Aug 21 2009, 12:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820352


> i hope snowball gets well soon ..hugs and prayers for you both :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you, Jo. I appreciate all the hugs and prayers. :grouphug: :Flowers 2: 


QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Aug 21 2009, 02:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820438


> Prayers for little Snowball rayer: rayer: rayer: and hope everything is ok with his appt. today. Hope that Snowball has a complete and full recovery soon. Prayers and hugs go out to you as well. rayer: rayer: :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you, Lucy, for the hugs and prayers. :Flowers 2: Hugs back to you! :grouphug: 


QUOTE (KAG @ Aug 22 2009, 12:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820695


> Thinking about you and Snowball, Marie.
> xoxoxoxoxo[/B]


Awww ... Kerry. I hope I can give you some hugs in person one day. :Flowers 2: :wub: 

I am writing an update in my next post.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Hope the update has good news in it. :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

First of all, I can't thank all of you enough for your prayers, hugs, feedback, advice, and support. It means the world to me.

We ended up not seeing Dr. Krisi yesterday, because very early in the morning, we received a phone call from the vet's office, informing us that Krisi was sick and wasn't able to make it into the office. We were offered an appointment with a new vet. With that, and because Snowball was okay yesterday, I decided to wait until Monday (at noon) for us to see Krisi. I took a lot of things into consideration ...

First of all, I hope you realize that if Snowball didn't eat yesterday and the night before, I wouldn't wait at all. And, if he ate and threw up, I wouldn't wait at all. He has been eating and drinking (normally) and even has had normal BM's now. His energy level is good, too. 

Also, the vet's office knows that if, God forbid, things change, then we could still take him in yesterday and today (Saturday) And, believe me, I watch Snowball like a hawk. My granddaughter, by the way, is amazed that I have kept a detailed calendar diary of his eating habits and changes with everything ... and, I mean on a daily basis. I have done this since he was a baby.

I am taking a lot of notes on the feedback and advice that so many of you have given me. I can't thank you enough. Whenever we have appointments for Snowball ... I have my questions written down to ask the doctor. So, if any of you have any other suggestions before Monday, I am open to them. Krisi is very open to all of my questions.

I decided to wait to see Dr. Krisi on Monday for several reasons. I feel more comfortable with a doctor who has a more detailed history of the patient. And, although the newer vet who could have seen Snowball yesterday, I'm sure is good, she doesn't know his history that well. Also, Snowball knows Krisi ... and, with X-rays and blood tests, she is right there with the the techs. I think that helps comfort Snowball. (well, me too)

I've been thinking a lot about Pam's post ... and, I think she is right about working on a different dietary plan. In fact, Pam, if I hadn't mentioned it ... Dr. Krisi was just doing research on this for us. And, along with that, although Snowball has come a long way with the anxiety issues, he still can't be left alone at home. So, that, too, attributes to his tummy problems. I told Pam I would PM her ... because she does have experience with these issues. 

Before he threw up the day before last, he did have some snap peas ... that he hadn't had for about a week. When he became constipated for four days, we gave him a few snap peas. He had a BM ... but, then he threw up. He also is back on Reconcile ... and, that could have done it, too. He only had the Cerenia once the other day. He's only had that a few times in the past year. Three pill doses. Oh, and he is sensitive to the Frontline and Intercept. So, along with diet concerns ... I worry about the Frontline and Intercept going into his system every month.

When Snowball was going on a year old, a behavior specialist was recommended to us by Krisi. Dr. Marsha Reich is a well known and respected doctor in this area. She spent over six hours in our home observing Snowball. We have a seven page report from her day here with Snowball. She said that there is a slight chance Snowball could have Chiari that might show up. She also said that Snowball will always be a special needs dog. I'm just sharing this so that, hopefully, you can understand my worries and concern for Snowball ... and, why these other isssues with diet and anxiety might seem more complex. I don't know.

This I do know ... I will do anything I can for Snowball. And, again, I am open to any advice and feedback anytime.

I didn't mean to make this post so long ... but, I'm hoping you can better understand why I am waiting until Monday to get Snowball checked out again. I hope you don't think I'm a bad Mommy now. Snowball did eat regular meals today and had a regular BM. He is now resting peacefully by my side ... even with the loud thunderstorm noise outside.  

Thank you for listening. You are all so very, very special. :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

You are certainly not a bad mommy. You know your baby better than anyone else, and you have your bases covered should there be a change in him between now & Monday. :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

You're the *BEST* Marie. My thoughts, and prayers, have been with you, and precious little Snowball. 

Know we love you dearly ~ :grouphug: 

Deb and Gang


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bless your sweet soul. You are the BEST Mommy. Oh trust me, there is only ONE vet, that we will allow to even touch our babies.....Dr. L and the Ortho specialist....and that is it. We called in once for Mia, as she was not well, and wanted Dr. L, and she was not in, they offered us a different vet , who, well nevermind.....we opted not to have Mia seen, watched her, we then took her later to the ER....didn't like what was going on there.....and called our friend who is a vet tech, who called her vet.....

So please, you most defintely did the right thing.....you are an awesome Mommy.

Huge prayers for precious Snowball....and one huge hug for you :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Marie try not to worry ,i know its so hard when snowball is so sick ,your a great mum , :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

I just wanted to say that I know your concern about our sweet fluffs. It's nothing less than worrying about a child.

QUOTE


> I worry about the Frontline and Intercept going into his system every month.[/B]


Been there and done that! Our vet switched us over to Revolution after repeated issues with Frontline and Heartgard. We have not had a single problem since. You might want to ask about alternatives to your Frontline and Intercept.

Best of luck getting it all straightened out. I feel sure that you will. You are obviously a GREAT Mommy!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Marie I just found this topic. I'm so sorry Snowball hasn't been feeling well. I will keep him and you in my prayers. You certainly are not a bad Mommy for waiting until Monday for the vet. You made the decision you know is right for your baby. Please let us know how you make out Monday. I'll watch for the update and keep you both in my prayer in the mean time. rayer: rayer:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Marie you are a great mommy and you know what is best for Snowball. Still praying that all will work out at his appt.


----------



## christyg1022 (Jul 16, 2008)

My prayers are with you and your precious Snowball!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Aug 22 2009, 03:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820738


> You are certainly not a bad mommy. You know your baby better than anyone else, and you have your bases covered should there be a change in him between now & Monday. :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you, Lynne. :grouphug: You have no idea how much I appreciate all the support and caring right now. :Flowers 2: 


QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 22 2009, 04:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820741


> You're the *BEST* Marie. My thoughts, and prayers, have been with you, and precious little Snowball.
> 
> Know we love you dearly ~ :grouphug:
> 
> Deb and Gang[/B]


Awww ... Deb. Thank you so much. Love you, too. :wub: :grouphug: 

QUOTE (Allheart @ Aug 22 2009, 06:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820751


> Bless your sweet soul. You are the BEST Mommy. Oh trust me, there is only ONE vet, that we will allow to even touch our babies.....Dr. L and the Ortho specialist....and that is it. We called in once for Mia, as she was not well, and wanted Dr. L, and she was not in, they offered us a different vet , who, well nevermind.....we opted not to have Mia seen, watched her, we then took her later to the ER....didn't like what was going on there.....and called our friend who is a vet tech, who called her vet.....
> 
> So please, you most defintely did the right thing.....you are an awesome Mommy.
> 
> Huge prayers for precious Snowball....and one huge hug for you :grouphug:[/B]


Christine, thank you so very much. It really helps knowing I am not the only one who feels this way. Thank you so much for sharing your experiences. :Flowers 2: :grouphug: 

QUOTE (jodublin @ Aug 22 2009, 07:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820765


> Marie try not to worry ,i know its so hard when snowball is so sick ,your a great mum , :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you, Jo. You are so sweet. Kerry is so blessed to have met you in person. :Flowers 2: :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (SpringHasSprung @ Aug 22 2009, 07:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820769


> I just wanted to say that I know your concern about our sweet fluffs. It's nothing less than worrying about a child.
> 
> QUOTE





> I worry about the Frontline and Intercept going into his system every month.[/B]


Been there and done that! Our vet switched us over to Revolution after repeated issues with Frontline and Heartgard. We have not had a single problem since. You might want to ask about alternatives to your Frontline and Intercept.

Best of luck getting it all straightened out. I feel sure that you will. You are obviously a GREAT Mommy!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thank you so much for your post. :Flowers 2: 
And, yes, our fluff babies are like children. They need constant supervision, love, and care. They, like a child, and us, have feelings. I just wish when our fluff babies aren't feeling well, that they could tell us exactly where it hurts.

I am going to talk with Dr. Krisi about Revolution. I'll add that to my notes for Monday. Thank you! 

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Aug 22 2009, 04:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820936


> Marie I just found this topic. I'm so sorry Snowball hasn't been feeling well. I will keep him and you in my prayers. You certainly are not a bad Mommy for waiting until Monday for the vet. You made the decision you know is right for your baby. Please let us know how you make out Monday. I'll watch for the update and keep you both in my prayer in the mean time. rayer: rayer:[/B]


Awww ... as always, thank you so much for your loving support and caring, Elaine. :Flowers 2: :wub: I will update on Monday ... probably early evening. 

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 22 2009, 07:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=820979


> Marie you are a great mommy and you know what is best for Snowball. Still praying that all will work out at his appt.[/B]


Thank you, Pat. I hope you know how much I have appreciated your caring and support, too. :Flowers 2: :grouphug: 

QUOTE (christyg1022 @ Aug 22 2009, 10:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821014


> My prayers are with you and your precious Snowball![/B]


Thank you so much for your prayers. :Flowers 2:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh I am sorry to read that Snowball hasn't been feeling well :grouphug: I hope that all goes well with him - you two are in my thoughts . Give him my hugs and kisses :wub: :wub: 

I am also certain that he has one of the best mommies :grouphug:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Sending lots of love :heart: and healing hugs :grouphug: clear over to Virginia. Tucker & Sue are so glad you 2 have each other.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Aug 23 2009, 06:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821093


> oh I am sorry to read that Snowball hasn't been feeling well :grouphug: I hope that all goes well with him - you two are in my thoughts . Give him my hugs and kisses :wub: :wub:
> 
> I am also certain that he has one of the best mommies :grouphug:[/B]


Awwwww ... thank you, Kat. You are a sweetie. :Flowers 2: :grouphug: 

QUOTE (SueC @ Aug 23 2009, 05:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821244


> Sending lots of love :heart: and healing hugs :grouphug: clear over to Virginia. Tucker & Sue are so glad you 2 have each other.[/B]


Thank you dear sweet Sue. And, Tucker, too. Love and hugs for you and Tucker! :wub: :heart: 

I'm getting so nervous about the appointment. Usually I don't feel this nervous ... but, he didn't eat today and he had a combination of a firm and very loose stool. I'm going to try and give him a little something before we go to bed. I hate thinking he has to have x-rays and blood tests in about twelve hours.  

I just pray it is nothing serious. rayer:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

You and your sweet Snowball will be in my prayers during your appointment Marie. I am thinking positive thoughts. I hope you get some sleep. Don't forget we will be with you holding your hand. :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

What post # is the update? Thinking of you guys :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Marie, 
How did it go today?
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Aug 24 2009, 12:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821426


> You and your sweet Snowball will be in my prayers during your appointment Marie. I am thinking positive thoughts. I hope you get some sleep. Don't forget we will be with you holding your hand. :grouphug:[/B]


Awww ... thank you, Elaine. I was so nervous this morning and late last night ... but, things, so far, went well with the appointment today. Update on the way. :grouphug: 

QUOTE (camfan @ Aug 24 2009, 06:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821466


> What post # is the update? Thinking of you guys :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you, Pam, for caring. (I haven't forgotten to PM you either ... just trying to catch up) I will write an update now and post the update number. :grouphug: 


QUOTE (KAG @ Aug 24 2009, 05:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821689


> Marie,
> How did it go today?
> xoxoxoxo[/B]


I am updating now, Kerry. Thank you so much for caring. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Update ...

I think Snowball's appointment went very well today. We decided not to do the X-rays today ... and, I will explain why. However, two different sets of blood tests were done. One set of blood tests is being done to test for allergies (foods and enviromental) The other set of blood test results (vetscreen/CBC) should be in tomorrow.

We decided to hold off on the X-rays because Snowball has not thrown up since last week. He has been eating his meals on a more regular basis. His BM's are becoming more normal (firmer, etc.) but, still every once in a while, a tad of softer stools, along with the firm ones. 

When we went into the vet's office today, I told Dr. Krisi I think Snowball had the last bout of throwing up from eating some snap peas too fast. He had been off of them for several days ... and, then he threw up a few hours after eating them. He loves them and simply eats them too fast if we're not careful. And, his Poppi, who loves Snowball to pieces, didn't heed my advice to make sure Snowball didn't gulp them down.  

But, just to be on the safe side, Krisi said we should still take the bloods tests. We are also testing for allergies (Those tests cost a fortune, by the way) because Snowball does seem to have a problem every once in a while with his ears (scratching and wax build-up in the right ear) If anything shows up unusual on the bloods tests then we will go ahead with the x-rays. But, because Snowball's stomach seems to have settled down ... we think it might be a combination anxiety and/or the Frontline/and or Intercept. So, we have a sample of Revolution to try for this month. I know one of you wrote about your success with Revolution ... but, I'd like to hear other feedback ... negative/positive. Krisi did say we would have to check for ticks with the Revolution ... which is a con. However, if it is going to stop Snowball from feeling sick for a day or two, every month after taking the Frontline/Heartguard, then I guess that is the better choice. 

We also are having his Reconcile compounded differently. His current Reconcile was made with some kind of bacon flavor. That was the other thing I noticed happen when I went back on my notes ... his BM's and stomach problem started right after we put him back on the Reconcile.

We also discussed diets for Snowball ... however, we are waiting for all the test results to come back first. So, I will also keep you updated on that.

Snowball was such a trooper today, bless his heart. I just know that early this morning he knew something was up ... he has a way of letting me know that. But, he did so well in the office. And, of course, he was a happy camper when we came home. In fact, right now he's giving me that look like ... "Mommy, when is dinner?"

I'm trying to get this update out for those of you who have asked ... so, I might have fogotten something that I wanted to add. As always, I'm open to any questions or advice.

Thanks again, to all of you ... you are all so wonderful and caring. :Flowers 2: :grouphug: 

And, I will continue to update as we continue to work on this with Snowball. The journey on this is not over yet.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Marie I am so happy that Snowball seems to be feeling better and hopefully his vet can get to the bottom (no pun intended) of his problems.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So glad the vomiting had stopped and will keep Snowball in my prayers that his little system can be helped with just some minor dietary changes etc.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby! So glad to hear Snowball is feeling better. Praying all goes well with the blood tests. 

It hasn't hit me until now, but, I do remember my Lola had an adverse reaction to Interceptor. Throwing up and diarrhea for almost a week. My Vet and I both reported it to a Vet at the manufacturer. 

Even you sound better, Marie. I'm so glad!
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Tucker & Sue are so glad Snowball is doing a little better-he is such a little trooper!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so happy to hear Snowball is doing better! :wub: He is such a sweet boy. I pray you'll be able to pinpoint the exact cause of his problems and he can fully recover from this. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 24 2009, 06:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821728


> Marie I am so happy that Snowball seems to be feeling better and hopefully his vet can get to the bottom (no pun intended) of his problems.[/B]


No pun intended, eh? It made me smile anyway.  
He ate dinner tonight. Just waiting for a ... well, you know what.  
Thank you, Pat. :grouphug: 

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Aug 24 2009, 07:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821735


> So glad the vomiting had stopped and will keep Snowball in my prayers that his little system can be helped with just some minor dietary changes etc.[/B]


Thank you so much, Terry. :grouphug: I appreciate the continuing prayers for my sweet baby Snowball. 


QUOTE (KAG @ Aug 24 2009, 07:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821751


> Yeah baby! So glad to hear Snowball is feeling better. Praying all goes well with the blood tests.
> 
> It hasn't hit me until now, but, I do remember my Lola had an adverse reaction to Interceptor. Throwing up and diarrhea for almost a week. My Vet and I both reported it to a Vet at the manufacturer.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that about the Interceptor, Kerry. I can't help but be concerned about the stuff we are putting into their systems. Our babies are so small. And, even for adults, I can't count how many medications are being questioned now. That is, after they were deemed safe. It's scary. 
Kerry, thank you for the continuing prayers ... you are just too sweet. :grouphug: And, yes, you are right . .. I feel better tonight. I think I'm going to take Snowball and go cuddle up under the blankets. He looks so relaxed tonight. 

QUOTE (SueC @ Aug 24 2009, 10:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821830


> Tucker & Sue are so glad Snowball is doing a little better-he is such a little trooper![/B]


And, Snowball and I are so glad that you and Tucker are in our lives. You are both wubbed very much. Thank you for being you, dearest Sue. :heart: :Flowers 2: 

QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Aug 24 2009, 11:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821852


> I am so happy to hear Snowball is doing better! :wub: He is such a sweet boy. I pray you'll be able to pinpoint the exact cause of his problems and he can fully recover from this. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:[/B]


Thank you, Allison. :grouphug: I pray the exact cause of his problems will be pinpointed, too. And, of course, that it is nothing serious. 
I was thinking today that I hope Snowball doesn't think we are punishing him (of course, he can do no wrong as far as I am concerned ) when we go to the the vet's office and the poor little guy gets poked with needles and such.  When he comes out from the lab and is handed back to me, Snowball holds on to me like Velcro. :wub: I always tell him what a big, strong, and good boy he is then.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry for coming to this thread late...sending prayers and good wishes to you and Snowball! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so happy to read your update Marie. It sounds like Snowball is feeling better. I hope he stays that way and the tests come back just fine. What a relief you must feel to have it over with and have your happy boy back. Hugs to both of you. :smootch:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that Snowball is not well. :bysmilie: I pray that your vet will soon be able to find out 

exactly what's going on with your precious boy. 

(((Sending a million and one hugs and good thoughts your way))) :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope Snowball is better soon, it sounds like there is improvement  that's wonderful!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm happy Snowball is doing some better. I hope they figure out what his problem is and you can find a diet that keeps his tummy feeling good.

Shoni had some problem a year ago with IBS like symptoms. I've found he doesn't digest veggies and they set up gastritis for him. Carrots even cooked don't do well.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm glad to see that there is some improvement in Snowball's health. I sure hope that he will be all better soon! You and he are in my thoughts ...


----------



## dmarie (Nov 11, 2007)

Marie
I am so sorry I missed this post, but got on today and saw this about your baby snowball
Believe me, we will keep snowball in our prayers, and are hoping he gets well very very soon
Dmarie


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Aug 25 2009, 12:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821874


> Sorry for coming to this thread late...sending prayers and good wishes to you and Snowball! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Awww ... thank you so much, Alice. :grouphug: 


QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Aug 25 2009, 12:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821875


> I'm so happy to read your update Marie. It sounds like Snowball is feeling better. I hope he stays that way and the tests come back just fine. What a relief you must feel to have it over with and have your happy boy back. Hugs to both of you. :smootch:[/B]


Thank you, Elaine. :smootch: Snowball is still eating and keeping things down. However, he still shows signs of nausea. And, he sometimes has little* leakages* from poopies. He has to be retested because the blood tests results show questionable liver enzyme levels. (Update to follow my post here) 

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Aug 25 2009, 04:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821895


> I'm so sorry to hear that Snowball is not well. :bysmilie: I pray that your vet will soon be able to find out
> exactly what's going on with your precious boy.
> 
> (((Sending a million and one hugs and good thoughts your way))) :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


You are so sweet. Thank you so much for your thoughts and all of those hugs. :grouphug: 



QUOTE (Maglily @ Aug 25 2009, 08:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821910


> I hope Snowball is better soon, it sounds like there is improvement  that's wonderful![/B]


Thank you, Brenda. :grouphug: But, please keep those prayers and positive thoughts coming. Update to follow in my next post.


QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Aug 25 2009, 11:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821989


> I'm happy Snowball is doing some better. I hope they figure out what his problem is and you can find a diet that keeps his tummy feeling good.
> 
> Shoni had some problem a year ago with IBS like symptoms. I've found he doesn't digest veggies and they set up gastritis for him. Carrots even cooked don't do well.[/B]


That's interesting about the carrots. Snowball had some cooked carrots last night and went crazy over them. What I do worry about is his eating the snap peas too fast. I think that those might be a problem when he doesn't chew them long enough. Thanks for sharing your experience about Shoni. :grouphug: And, any other thoughts and advice about diet I am open to learning about. Dr. Krisi is working on this, too. But, now we are going to wait on changing anything until Snowball gets retested again in ten days. (Monday's has some questionable test results  )

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Aug 25 2009, 01:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821994


> I'm glad to see that there is some improvement in Snowball's health. I sure hope that he will be all better soon! You and he are in my thoughts ...[/B]


Thank you, Sher. :grouphug: Please keep those positive thoughts coming Snowball's way. (update from blood tests on my next post)

QUOTE (dmarie @ Aug 25 2009, 04:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822087


> Marie
> I am so sorry I missed this post, but got on today and saw this about your baby snowball
> Believe me, we will keep snowball in our prayers, and are hoping he gets well very very soon
> Dmarie[/B]


Thank you so very much. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

BLOOD TEST UPDATE ... AUGUST 25

Well, Dr. Krisi called around noon today with some blood test results. Everything looked normal ... except for a mild liver enzyme elevation and a lower phosphorus level.
So, she wants to retest in ten days. 

I'm thinking that maybe his liver enzymes are up because of the medication Snowball was just on a few days ago? Sulfasalazine. Anyway, for now, he is off any meds, except the Pepcid ... at least until we have the blood test results that will repeated in ten days.

To add to this, Snowball can't have his Bordetella update until then. So, now I am getting paranoid about all the stuff we are holding off on, including trying the Revolution. There is a bad dog flu virus going around in nearby Fairfax County ... so, I basically want to keep Snowball inside until we figure out what is really going on with everything. Krisi said we can take him out as long as it's after dawn and before dusk (to avoid mosquitoes) I guess I sound overly protective now. 

The allergy test results won't be in for a little while. I have mixed feelings about these tests, foodwise ... because of the differences I have personally experienced between true organic foods, versus foods that have pesticides, antibiotics, hormones, etc. However, I am totally open to environmental allergies. 

I am trying to keep calm and not worry. But, I still do. I am worried about the mild liver elevation especially. I have requested a copy of the lab reports, so if anyone asks for specific numbers, I will have them.

Anyway, thanks, once again, for caring so much. It means the world to me. Please keep the prayers and positive thoughts coming for my Snowball. 

Big hugs to all of you! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Sending you and Snowball lots of hugs and positive thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Continued prayers for Snowball and for you. Hopefully the elevated liver enzymes is just from the medication he had been on and it will be back in the normal range when you retest. I know it's so hard not to worry, but we are all praying for him, and I just know he will be back to 100% soon - especially with the wonderful care you are giving him. You are such a good mommy. :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

darn would have told you allergy testing was a waste of $400  we had two done and this is only for environmental not food as blood cannot determine food allergy only environmental and unless you plan on doing desensitization shots for environmental allergies those tests are a waste of money  I did two on dd from two different labs and found out blood cannot determine food allergy only food elimination diet  Did they do through VARL as some on my allergy group have said it worked for them with the food but still skeptical and everything i have read as well as derm state you only do testing if doing shots and skin testing is most accurate for doing shots.  sorry so do not put too much credence in the results as i found it a waste 


QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Aug 24 2009, 06:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821725


> Update ...
> 
> I think Snowball's appointment went very well today. We decided not to do the X-rays today ... and, I will explain why. However, two different sets of blood tests were done. One set of blood tests is being done to test for allergies (foods and enviromental) The other set of blood test results (vetscreen/CBC) should be in tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Aug 25 2009, 08:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822184


> Sending you and Snowball lots of hugs and positive thoughts. :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you so much, Tami. :grouphug: 

QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Aug 25 2009, 10:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822224


> Continued prayers for Snowball and for you. Hopefully the elevated liver enzymes is just from the medication he had been on and it will be back in the normal range when you retest. I know it's so hard not to worry, but we are all praying for him, and I just know he will be back to 100% soon - especially with the wonderful care you are giving him. You are such a good mommy. :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you, Allison. I appreciate so much your uplifting words and support. :Flowers 2: 




QUOTE (dwerten @ Aug 26 2009, 12:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822291


> darn would have told you allergy testing was a waste of $400  we had two done and this is only for environmental not food as blood cannot determine food allergy only environmental and unless you plan on doing desensitization shots for environmental allergies those tests are a waste of money  I did two on dd from two different labs and found out blood cannot determine food allergy only food elimination diet  Did they do through VARL as some on my allergy group have said it worked for them with the food but still skeptical and everything i have read as well as derm state you only do testing if doing shots and skin testing is most accurate for doing shots.  sorry so do not put too much credence in the results as i found it a waste
> 
> 
> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Aug 24 2009, 06:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821725





> Update ...
> 
> I think Snowball's appointment went very well today. We decided not to do the X-rays today ... and, I will explain why. However, two different sets of blood tests were done. One set of blood tests is being done to test for allergies (foods and enviromental) The other set of blood test results (vetscreen/CBC) should be in tomorrow.
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

In all fairness to Snowball's vet, she did say that she had mixed feelings about the blood tests for allergies. (They cost $230 here) My husband and I decided to go ahead and do the tests anyway. I don't know which lab is doing the tests ... but, I will check on that.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Awwww bless you both!! Continued love, hugs and prayers for you and precious Snowball.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the update
sending you hugs and positive thoughts to both you and Snowball
:grouphug: 
Kat


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I pray that everything will be alright with Snowball and hoping that the elevated liver enzymes are due to the meds!!! Good luck with your sweet, sweet baby!!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

sending you and snowball hugs and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Marie, I am so sorry you are going thru all of this with Snowball. It's so hard watching our babies not feel well. Prayers are being sent your way. Please keep us updated. Hugs and kisses to Snowball. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers will continue for you and Snowball. I hate it when the babies aren't well.

Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

that is much cheaper than here lol so that is good - good that vet knows that as she is accurate but the people that have had the best results that swear by the food on allergy group all did their tests through VARL lab so you may want to pass on to vet and confirm the lab she is using. We had ours done at biomedical lab and spectrum labs 


QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Aug 26 2009, 01:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822327


> QUOTE (tamizami @ Aug 25 2009, 08:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822184





> Sending you and Snowball lots of hugs and positive thoughts. :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you so much, Tami. :grouphug: 

QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Aug 25 2009, 10:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822224


> Continued prayers for Snowball and for you. Hopefully the elevated liver enzymes is just from the medication he had been on and it will be back in the normal range when you retest. I know it's so hard not to worry, but we are all praying for him, and I just know he will be back to 100% soon - especially with the wonderful care you are giving him. You are such a good mommy. :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you, Allison. I appreciate so much your uplifting words and support. :Flowers 2: 




QUOTE (dwerten @ Aug 26 2009, 12:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822291


> darn would have told you allergy testing was a waste of $400  we had two done and this is only for environmental not food as blood cannot determine food allergy only environmental and unless you plan on doing desensitization shots for environmental allergies those tests are a waste of money  I did two on dd from two different labs and found out blood cannot determine food allergy only food elimination diet  Did they do through VARL as some on my allergy group have said it worked for them with the food but still skeptical and everything i have read as well as derm state you only do testing if doing shots and skin testing is most accurate for doing shots.  sorry so do not put too much credence in the results as i found it a waste
> 
> 
> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Aug 24 2009, 06:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=821725





> Update ...
> 
> I think Snowball's appointment went very well today. We decided not to do the X-rays today ... and, I will explain why. However, two different sets of blood tests were done. One set of blood tests is being done to test for allergies (foods and enviromental) The other set of blood test results (vetscreen/CBC) should be in tomorrow.
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

In all fairness to Snowball's vet, she did say that she had mixed feelings about the blood tests for allergies. (They cost $230 here) My husband and I decided to go ahead and do the tests anyway. I don't know which lab is doing the tests ... but, I will check on that.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

still rayer: for Snowball. Hope you will find the culprit with this new blood work. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Aug 26 2009, 02:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822334


> Awwww bless you both!! Continued love, hugs and prayers for you and precious Snowball.[/B]


Thank you, Christine. It means a lot to me and Snowball. Hugs and love for you, too. :Flowers 2: 

QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Aug 26 2009, 04:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822345


> Thanks for the update
> sending you hugs and positive thoughts to both you and Snowball
> :grouphug:
> Kat[/B]


You are a sweetie, Kat. :wub: Thank you so much! 


QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Aug 26 2009, 06:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822357


> I pray that everything will be alright with Snowball and hoping that the elevated liver enzymes are due to the meds!!! Good luck with your sweet, sweet baby!!!![/B]


Awww ... thank you so much, Dianne. :Flowers 2: 

QUOTE (jodublin @ Aug 26 2009, 06:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822359


> sending you and snowball hugs and prayers :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you, Jo. I appreciate so much the hugs and prayers. :Flowers 2:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Aug 26 2009, 09:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822390


> Marie, I am so sorry you are going thru all of this with Snowball. It's so hard watching our babies not feel well. Prayers are being sent your way. Please keep us updated. Hugs and kisses to Snowball. :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you, Tammy. I appreciate your caring and prayers. :Flowers 2: I will give Snowball your hugs and kisses! :wub: 

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 26 2009, 09:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822391


> My thoughts and prayers will continue for you and Snowball. I hate it when the babies aren't well.
> Thanks for keeping us updated.[/B]


Awww ... thank you so much, Pat. :Flowers 2: Your thoughts and prayers mean a lot to me. 


QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Aug 26 2009, 10:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822398


> still rayer: for Snowball. Hope you will find the culprit with this new blood work. :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you very much, Lynne. :grouphug:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I hope Snowball feels better soon. Hugs to you and Snowball.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Praying that you can get a definitive answer for his illness. Hope you both are feeling better soon. rayer:


----------



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

hello there ,

i really hope god blesses your little dog snowball and st-francis saint of animals pray to him he will help you as i well know what it is like to have a sick baby

my lab trinity was ver sick as a pup ..........



annna


----------



## 3malteseboyz (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry that you and Snowball are dealing with this. 

You may want to ask your Vet about Probiotics for Snowball...This is an interesting article. Some of the symptons that Snowball has are mentioned in this link.

http://www.thewholedog.org/id24.html 

When they are on meds as in humans they lose good bacteria as well. This may help his immune system and help with gastro issues.

Maybe you can print this link out and show it to your vet for her input.

With his frontline maybe you can only use 1/2 dose or less for now.

What dose do you give Snowball with the Intercept maybe a reduced dose would be better.

Request that you want to stay with Snowball if he needs to stay and explain why (reducing the stress). Hopefully you will be able to stay with him.

I hope Snowball will be feeling better soon.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

You and Snowball are in my thoughts and prayers. I'm really sorry you're having to worry like this.

I wanted to mention Probiotics too. I know you've read countless threads on Probiotics but when I was reading Snowball's symptoms, I thought probiotics would help as well. However I do think it wise to wait for a diagnosis first. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, I praise you, you are the Almighty God, you know everything, you made the universe, yet you take great delight in hearing and answering our prayers. Lord I lift Marie to you, you know her fears and her anxious heart. Touch her Lord, bring your peace that passes all understanding to her. I pray Lord she will rest in your precious loving arms. I know how much she loves her Snowball, you blessed her with this little bundle of love, touch his little body Lord, bring healing to his liver, and to every part of his body. Thank you Lord for Snowball and his life, what a joy he has been to his mommy. I believe in prayers you have promised us that if two or three agree in your name you would hear our prayers. Thank you in advance for your healing touch to Snowball. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Aug 26 2009, 09:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822639


> Heavenly Father, I praise you, you are the Almighty God, you know everything, you made the universe, yet you take great delight in hearing and answering our prayers. Lord I lift Marie to you, you know her fears and her anxious heart. Touch her Lord, bring your peace that passes all understanding to her. I pray Lord she will rest in your precious loving arms. I know how much she loves her Snowball, you blessed her with this little bundle of love, touch his little body Lord, bring healing to his liver, and to every part of his body. Thank you Lord for Snowball and his life, what a joy he has been to his mommy. I believe in prayers you have promised us that if two or three agree in your name you would hear our prayers. Thank you in advance for your healing touch to Snowball. In Jesus name I pray. Amen[/B]


Dearest Paula,

I can't thank you enough for this beautiful, beautiful prayer. I am so touched. Please know your beautiful prayer to God means the world to me ... and, for Snowball, too. I feel as though I will sleep peacefully tonight. And, I think Snowball will, too. Before I go to sleep tonight, as usual, I will thank God for all my blessings ... including this prayer from you. 

Hugs and Love ... :Flowers 2: :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Marie, I am praying right along with you for Snowball. I am hoping so much that the next blood test will have normal liver enzyme results. I'm so sorry this is so long and drawn out for you. Keep on hugging that sweet boy and I'll keep on praying. Love to you both.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie you have so many praying for Snowball, we all love him and you, get some rest God has his arms around you both


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Aug 26 2009, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822495


> I hope Snowball feels better soon. Hugs to you and Snowball.[/B]


Thank you so, so much. :Flowers 2: 


QUOTE (Deborah @ Aug 26 2009, 05:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822526


> Praying that you can get a definitive answer for his illness. Hope you both are feeling better soon. rayer:[/B]


Thank you so much, Deborah. :Flowers 2: I'm watching him like a hawk (guess I've said that before) and taking notes like you wouldn't believe. I even have videos of him when has made those licking sounds (don't know how to decribe it very well) with his tongue. So, Dr. Krisi can often see and hear for herself what I am observing at home. 

One thing I have observed in the past day or so ... is that he eats too fast. And, then burps or will make a funny noise afterwards. So, now, I worry about his tummy filling up with too much gas .. or fluid? Anyway, I have my next round of notes for the next doctor visit. Thank you, again, for your prayers and thoughts.


QUOTE (aksm45 @ Aug 26 2009, 06:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822531


> hello there ,
> 
> i really hope god blesses your little dog snowball and st-francis saint of animals pray to him he will help you as i well know what it is like to have a sick baby
> 
> ...


Bless your heart, Anna. :grouphug: I'm sorry about your lab being sick. Thank you for your kind thoughts and I will pray to St. Francis, too.

QUOTE (3MalteseBoyz @ Aug 26 2009, 07:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822559


> Sorry that you and Snowball are dealing with this.
> 
> You may want to ask your Vet about Probiotics for Snowball...This is an interesting article. Some of the symptons that Snowball has are mentioned in this link.
> 
> ...


Yes, you are right about the probiotics. I was giving Snowball a little Stoneyfield plain yogurt when he was on the antibiotics. And, thank you for the link .. I will definitely read that. I am listening to what you have suggested about the Frontline, too. Actually, Snowball's breeder had suggested that, too.

Thank you so much for your feedback and advice.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

probiotics - some dogs are lactose intolerant and it can cause diarhea if using yogurt -- I use a non-dairy probiotic for this reason -- dds plus and you can get from vitamin shop --I use 2 capsules a day


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Aug 26 2009, 08:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822578


> You and Snowball are in my thoughts and prayers. I'm really sorry you're having to worry like this.
> 
> I wanted to mention Probiotics too. I know you've read countless threads on Probiotics but when I was reading Snowball's symptoms, I thought probiotics would help as well. However I do think it wise to wait for a diagnosis first. :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you so much for your prayers and thoughts. Yes, I think I am going to wait for the diagnosis first. But, I do agree about probiotics, for sure.

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Aug 26 2009, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822661


> Marie, I am praying right along with you for Snowball. I am hoping so much that the next blood test will have normal liver enzyme results. I'm so sorry this is so long and drawn out for you. Keep on hugging that sweet boy and I'll keep on praying. Love to you both.[/B]


Thank you, sweet Elaine. And, yes, it is hard because it seems so long and drawn out. The good news is that Snowball has had a good appetite the past couple of days. And, he had two healthy BM's. I never dreamed that one day I would be getting so excited over a little doggie's healthy poopies!  However, I still worry about the occasional tongue licking ... like he has reflux or something. Love back to you, Elaine. :hugging: 

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Aug 26 2009, 10:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822676


> Marie you have so many praying for Snowball, we all love him and you, get some rest God has his arms around you both[/B]


Thank you, Paula. :Flowers 2: Your words are so comforting. I am going to bed in a few minutes.  Big warm hugs for you ... :grouphug: 




> probiotics - some dogs are lactose intolerant and it can cause diarhea if using yogurt -- I use a non-dairy probiotic for this reason -- dds plus and you can get from vitamin shop --I use 2 capsules a day
> [/quote
> You are right. Thanks for the tips. I will check into that. :Flowers 2:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Aug 26 2009, 08:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822578


> You and Snowball are in my thoughts and prayers. I'm really sorry you're having to worry like this.
> 
> I wanted to mention Probiotics too. I know you've read countless threads on Probiotics but when I was reading Snowball's symptoms, I thought probiotics would help as well. However I do think it wise to wait for a diagnosis first. :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you so much for your prayers and thoughts. :Flowers 2: Yes, I think I am going to wait for the diagnosis first. But, I do agree about probiotics, for sure.

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Aug 26 2009, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822661


> Marie, I am praying right along with you for Snowball. I am hoping so much that the next blood test will have normal liver enzyme results. I'm so sorry this is so long and drawn out for you. Keep on hugging that sweet boy and I'll keep on praying. Love to you both.[/B]


Thank you, sweet Elaine. And, yes, it is hard because it seems so long and drawn out. The good news is that Snowball has had a good appetite the past couple of days. And, he had two healthy BM's. I never dreamed that one day I would be getting so excited over a little doggie's healthy poopies!  However, I still worry about the occasional tongue licking ... like he has reflux or something. Love back to you, Elaine. :hugging: 

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Aug 26 2009, 10:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822676


> Marie you have so many praying for Snowball, we all love him and you, get some rest God has his arms around you both[/B]


Thank you, Paula. :Flowers 2: Your words are so comforting. I am going to bed in a few minutes.  Big warm hugs for you ... :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Aug 26 2009, 11:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822697


> probiotics - some dogs are lactose intolerant and it can cause diarhea if using yogurt -- I use a non-dairy probiotic for this reason -- dds plus and you can get from vitamin shop --I use 2 capsules a day[/B]


Thank you so much for all of your thoughts and tips. :Flowers 2: You are right about some dogs being lactose intolerent. I will check further with Snowball's vet about probiotics.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie how was your night? How's that fluffy boy doing this morning


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Aug 27 2009, 12:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822855


> Marie how was your night? How's that fluffy boy doing this morning[/B]


Well, we got to bed after 2AM ... but, we both did sleep peacefully for a few hours straight. Now, that might not sound like a lot of sleep ... but, for me it is. Especially when it is peaceful sleep. And, then we went back to sleep again for a few hours. So, thank you, again, Paula, for your beautiful prayer. :wub: 

A blessing that I am grateful for every single day ... is that I can get naps in during the day, if needed. And, another blessing is that Snowball always cuddles up with me and naps, too. :wub: 

As for my fluffy little boy ... he got up this morning and ate his breakfast. And, he's keeping all his meals down. He wanted to play a little bit. Right now he is in his *day bed* by the deck window ... keeping guard of the neighborhood.  It was a week last Friday that he threw up ... so, I think this is a good sign. (September 3rd he will have the repeat blood tests) 

Thank you, for asking, Paula. Thank you ... and, God. :Flowers 2: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie, I am praying that Snowballs blood tests come back ok. I'll be watching for a update. Hugs to you my friend :hugging:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm sorry I missed this. Praying for Snowball. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Sep 1 2009, 11:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825024


> Marie, I am praying that Snowballs blood tests come back ok. I'll be watching for a update. Hugs to you my friend :hugging:[/B]


Awww ... thank you, Paula. Snowball gets his blood drawn again tomorrow evening. (Thursday ... 8PM) So, it takes a day or two for the results to come back. I will definitely update when the results are in. 
Hugs back to you, Paula. :hugging: 

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Sep 2 2009, 12:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825033


> I'm sorry I missed this. Praying for Snowball. :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you so much, Brianna, for caring and for your prayers. :Flowers 2:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Keeping Snowball in my thoughts, and hope that the blood tests tomorrow are perfect! :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I finally have Snowball's second set of blood test results. Thank God, and to all of you, for your prayers and support. :grouphug: :Flowers 2: Snowball's liver enzyme tests came back normal this time. :Happy_Dance: 

First of all, I felt from the beginning, that the medication (Sulfasalazine) that Snowball was on, RIGHT BEFORE the first set of blood tests, might have caused the liver enzymes test results to be higher the first time around. 

I did notice, however, that now his BUN/Creatinine Ratio is high (result 53 ... ref range is 4-27) And, his Urea Nitrogen is a little high (result 32 ... ref range is 6-25) So, I want to ask Dr. Krisi about this tomorrow ... just to make sure all is okay with that. I would be worried ... but, Snowball is drinking and peeing normally. 

The good news is that for almost three weeks now, Snowball has had a very healthy appetite, he has very normal poopies (no more loose BM's), and loves to play. :thumbsup: And, he looks great. :wub: 

I have kept Snowball off the Frontline/Intercept ... and, waited to try the Revolution last Tuesday, September 8th. He has tolerated the Revolution without a problem ... no upset tummy or loose BM's. :thmbup: So, again, I am convinced the Frontline, especially, had been causing the monthly tummy upsets. I've been reading that several other members have had the same problem with the Frontline. 

As far as Snowball's allergy tests ... I can't believe what showed up as food allergies! Peas and rice. That's it. As some of you know, Snowball favorite treat is snap peas. So, I am in denial about peas.  Any other fluff's here who are allergic to peas??? And, rice??? I wouldn't have thought rice or peas would be a problem. 

The Eastern Regional Allergen Test was done, too. Snowball is allergic to Short Ragweed, Lamb's Quarter (the weed, not lamb ) ... Rye and June grass ... dust mites and Aspergillus mold. 

All the allergen tests were done by VARL in Pasadena, California. 

Now tomorrow Snowball has to get his Bordetella nasal vaccine. We are holding off on the Reconcile for at least three weeks. Dr. Krisi is still monitoring how Snowball is doing.

Thank you again, for all of your prayers, support, posts, PM's, and comforting words. It means the world to me and Snowball. Big hugs for all of you! :grouphug: :Flowers 2: 

Marie


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh Marie I am SO happy to hear the news!
How wonderful! Thank you for posting this update :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

That is FANTASTIC news! So glad those test came back with such good numbers! :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

You must be so relieved, I'm happy for you and Snowball. :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Marie I am so happy to hear that Snowball is back to his normal self. Hugs to you both!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Great news Marie!! :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's great, I hope Snowball continues to do well.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

rice is a grain so yes dogs are allergic - the varl is the best test i have seen on my allergy dog group - i was not aware of them prior to my dog being allergy tested and we had two different labs do them 

Peas are not too odd as have read they are not digested well by dogs but I guess any food could be an allergent. 

Is it just the bun that is high affecting the bun/creatinine ratio if so i would not be too concerned as usually just dehydration but if the creatinine is high then i would be concerned so make sure to double check with doc on that 

all drugs affect the liver so yes they can raise liver enzymes 

ask jmm about bordatella as i am no longer a fan of that - does your dog go and stay at a groomer or go to dog parks? otherwise i would not get it as it does not cover all strains anyway and kennel cough can be treated with antibiotics and if you just have one dog it is safer than if you had 3 where they could all get it if something went wrong but doubt it

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Sep 15 2009, 12:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829871


> I finally have Snowball's second set of blood test results. Thank God, and to all of you, for your prayers and support. :grouphug: :Flowers 2: Snowball's liver enzyme tests came back normal this time. :Happy_Dance:
> 
> First of all, I felt from the beginning, that the medication (Sulfasalazine) that Snowball was on, RIGHT BEFORE the first set of blood tests, might have caused the liver enzymes test results to be higher the first time around.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Sep 15 2009, 05:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829908


> Oh Marie I am SO happy to hear the news!
> How wonderful! Thank you for posting this update :grouphug:[/B]



QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Sep 15 2009, 08:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829926


> That is FANTASTIC news! So glad those test came back with such good numbers! :grouphug:[/B]



QUOTE (Maglily @ Sep 15 2009, 09:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829936


> You must be so relieved, I'm happy for you and Snowball. :wub:[/B]



QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Sep 15 2009, 09:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829941


> Marie I am so happy to hear that Snowball is back to his normal self. Hugs to you both![/B]



QUOTE (camfan @ Sep 15 2009, 09:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829951


> Great news Marie!! :grouphug:[/B]



QUOTE (momtoboo @ Sep 15 2009, 10:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829975


> That's great, I hope Snowball continues to do well.[/B]


 :grouphug: :Flowers 2: Thank you so much ... to everyone!!! All of you women are wonderful. :grouphug: :Flowers 2:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Sep 15 2009, 10:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829984


> rice is a grain so yes dogs are allergic - the varl is the best test i have seen on my allergy dog group - i was not aware of them prior to my dog being allergy tested and we had two different labs do them
> 
> Peas are not too odd as have read they are not digested well by dogs but I guess any food could be an allergent.
> 
> ...





> I finally have Snowball's second set of blood test results. Thank God, and to all of you, for your prayers and support. :grouphug: :Flowers 2: Snowball's liver enzyme tests came back normal this time. :Happy_Dance:
> 
> First of all, I felt from the beginning, that the medication (Sulfasalazine) that Snowball was on, RIGHT BEFORE the first set of blood tests, might have caused the liver enzymes test results to be higher the first time around.
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks Debbie, for all of your feedback. I recalled you mentioned in an earlier post about the VARL apparently being the better lab for allergen testing. 

In regard to peas ... Snowball loves the pods from the Snap peas. He usually spits out the peas! :yes: However, I guess the pods are part of the allergen, too.  

And, yes, I will double check with Dr. Krisi about the BUN/Creatinine results. 

Snowball does see a groomer every once in a while. He won't let us cut his toe nails and trim the hair on his paws. So, that is why he gets the Bordetella.

And, now the latest is the news about the canine virus being so bad in this area. So, I guess he will have to get those shots ( 2 doses ... 2-4 weeks apart) Have you heard about this? The canine flu virus is supposed to be highly contagious ... even if you touch a surface where a dog with the virus has been. The virus cannot be transferred to humans.

Thanks, again, Debbie, for all of your feedback. I really appreciate it. :Flowers 2: :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

That is such good news! I'm so happy your sweet little guy is back to feeling playful and eating well again! :chili: 

Hugs to both of you, and thanks for updating. :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Yay, Marie!! I'm so happy for both of you!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

have not heard of that but check with jmm about it and the vaccine helping for that.

If you are just doing paw pads and nails i would just see if they will do it real fast why you are right there as i have a groomer that has done that for years so i do not have to leave mine there that way you do not have to do the bordatella if you do not want 


QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Sep 15 2009, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=830044


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Sep 15 2009, 10:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=829984





> rice is a grain so yes dogs are allergic - the varl is the best test i have seen on my allergy dog group - i was not aware of them prior to my dog being allergy tested and we had two different labs do them
> 
> Peas are not too odd as have read they are not digested well by dogs but I guess any food could be an allergent.
> 
> ...





> I finally have Snowball's second set of blood test results. Thank God, and to all of you, for your prayers and support. :grouphug: :Flowers 2: Snowball's liver enzyme tests came back normal this time. :Happy_Dance:
> 
> First of all, I felt from the beginning, that the medication (Sulfasalazine) that Snowball was on, RIGHT BEFORE the first set of blood tests, might have caused the liver enzymes test results to be higher the first time around.
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks Debbie, for all of your feedback. I recalled you mentioned in an earlier post about the VARL apparently being the better lab for allergen testing. 

In regard to peas ... Snowball loves the pods from the Snap peas. He usually spits out the peas! :yes: However, I guess the pods are part of the allergen, too.  

And, yes, I will double check with Dr. Krisi about the BUN/Creatinine results. 

Snowball does see a groomer every once in a while. He won't let us cut his toe nails and trim the hair on his paws. So, that is why he gets the Bordetella.

And, now the latest is the news about the canine virus being so bad in this area. So, I guess he will have to get those shots ( 2 doses ... 2-4 weeks apart) Have you heard about this? The canine flu virus is supposed to be highly contagious ... even if you touch a surface where a dog with the virus has been. The virus cannot be transferred to humans.

Thanks, again, Debbie, for all of your feedback. I really appreciate it. :Flowers 2: :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Marie, I'm so glad to hear that little Snowball :wub: is doing so much better and his tests are almost normal. I've been hoping for an update and
am so happy for you and your little fluffy boy. :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby!!! Wonderful news. 
xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praise the Lord. Snowball your awntie loves you :wub2:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: That's wonderful news Marie. What a load off of your mind. Oh Snowball, you worried your Mommy and Aunties so much. Now go eat like a little piggy and stay well. Give green beans a try Marie. Dixie loves them and it's the closest thing to peas I can think of. Good luck with that.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Sep 15 2009, 10:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=830220


> That is such good news! I'm so happy your sweet little guy is back to feeling playful and eating well again! :chili:
> 
> Hugs to both of you, and thanks for updating. :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you, Allison. Hugs back to you. :Flowers 2: 

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Sep 15 2009, 10:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=830238


> Yay, Marie!! I'm so happy for both of you![/B]


Thank you, Linda. :Flowers 2:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

> have not heard of that but check with jmm about it and the vaccine helping for that.
> 
> If you are just doing paw pads and nails i would just see if they will do it real fast why you are right there as i have a groomer that has done that for years so i do not have to leave mine there that way you do not have to do the bordatella if you do not want
> 
> ...


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Great news :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Sep 15 2009, 11:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=830270


> Marie, I'm so glad to hear that little Snowball :wub: is doing so much better and his tests are almost normal. I've been hoping for an update and
> am so happy for you and your little fluffy boy. :grouphug:[/B]


Awww ... thank you, Dorothy. :smootch: :Flowers 2: Snowball sends wubs ... :wub: 

QUOTE (KAG @ Sep 16 2009, 01:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=830288


> Yeah baby!!! Wonderful news.
> xoxoxoxoxoxoxo[/B]


Thank you, Kerry. :smootch: :Flowers 2: Snowball wuvs you. :wub: 


QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Sep 16 2009, 01:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=830290


> Praise the Lord. Snowball your awntie loves you :wub2:[/B]


Snowball says he wuvs his Awntie Paula, too. :smootch: :wub: And, his Mommy loves Awntie Paula's special prayers to God . :Flowers 2: :wub: 


QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Sep 16 2009, 12:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=830372


> :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: That's wonderful news Marie. What a load off of your mind. Oh Snowball, you worried your Mommy and Aunties so much. Now go eat like a little piggy and stay well. Give green beans a try Marie. Dixie loves them and it's the closest thing to peas I can think of. Good luck with that.[/B]


Snowball want you to know, Auntie Elaine, that he listened to what you said ... and, he has been eating like a little piggy. :yes: Snowball said he will try the green beans again, too.  Oh ... and, Snowball said to tell you that he wuvs his Auntie Elaine very much. :hugging: :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Sep 17 2009, 04:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=830657


> Great news :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you, Jo. :smootch: :Flowers 2:

By the way, I don't think I had a chance to respond to the picture post about your daughter, Danielle. She is beautiful!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So happy to know little Snowball is doing so much better!!!

As to grooming... maybe a mobile groomer to come to your home?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this thread until now but I did. I'm glad Snowball is better and I hope he continues to be well.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

So glad precious Snowball is doing better!!! LOVE your siggy...what a face :wub: :wub2:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Sep 17 2009, 06:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=830950


> So happy to know little Snowball is doing so much better!!!
> 
> As to grooming... maybe a mobile groomer to come to your home?[/B]


Actually, that sounds like a great idea! Thank you so much! :Flowers 2: 

QUOTE (njdrake @ Sep 18 2009, 01:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831104


> I don't know how I missed this thread until now but I did. I'm glad Snowball is better and I hope he continues to be well.[/B]


Thank you so much, Jane! :Flowers 2: He has been doing great as of now. 


QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Sep 18 2009, 01:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831232


> So glad precious Snowball is doing better!!! LOVE your siggy...what a face :wub: :wub2:[/B]


Awwww ... that you! :Flowers 2: I love that picture of Snowball, too. I have tons of pictures of him, and, I know I should post more.  The siggy picture of him was taken one morning as we were all waking up. He often looks up at me like that when we are in bed. Of course, his eyes make me melt every time. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

So glad to hear Snowball is doing better and on his way to good health.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Sep 20 2009, 11:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=831887


> So glad to hear Snowball is doing better and on his way to good health.[/B]


Thank you, Deborah. :Flowers 2:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Amen and Yipee!!! I am so happy for you and precious Snowball :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

As rice is a grain it doesn't suprise me that he came back allergic to it. If he really likes rice you can try gluten free pasta - it often has the same texture and consistancy as rice if you buy the tiniest pasta types avaliable (like the kind you would use to make soups). As for substitutes to peas - I agree with Elaine, greenbeans are what comes to mind for me too. Also, what about edimame - its like a pea pod but it's soy??


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Sep 21 2009, 06:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832161


> Amen and Yipee!!! I am so happy for you and precious Snowball :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you, Christine. Hugs back to you. :grouphug: 

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Sep 21 2009, 12:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832241


> As rice is a grain it doesn't suprise me that he came back allergic to it. If he really likes rice you can try gluten free pasta - it often has the same texture and consistancy as rice if you buy the tiniest pasta types avaliable (like the kind you would use to make soups). As for substitutes to peas - I agree with Elaine, greenbeans are what comes to mind for me too. Also, what about edimame - its like a pea pod but it's soy??[/B]


Thank you for the tips on the pasta, Erin. He does love the pasta ... so, I will check into the gluten free pasta. As far as the rice ... Snowball was never crazy over the rice. In fact, often, the little rascal would eat the chicken and veggies and spit out the rice on the floor. Don't ask me how he does that ... because it was just the rice alone by the side of his food bowl. So, I am happy that he can have pasta.

As for the green beans ... he will only eat them every once in a while. Do you have any suggestions that might entice him more toward green beans? I meant to ask you, too, Elaine. Raw? Cooked? 

And, yes, Dr. Krisi recommended edamame. I'm not sure how to try those either. Snowball likes raw snap peas. He always spit the peas out ... he just loves the pod.  

Again, thank you for the suggestions, Erin. :Flowers 2:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Marie, I've been in such a fog, this past month, I don't even know if I responded to this thread.

I remember reading it, and praying for your wee one, but not sure if I told you.

So I will tell you now. We love you, girlfriend, and have been worried for our precious Snowball. 

What a relief, she is on the mend. :grouphug: 

All all love,

Deb and Gang


----------

